

Use Full Screen Cmd(Command prompt) in windows 7 - akgandhi
http://www.techdistance.com/2011/11/custmization-of-command-prompt-in.html

======
aguki
You could also run Windows Management Instrumentation Command (WMIC) to the
same effect.

